# This shit ain't right



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Something about this, DP shit, just isn't right. There is something fundamentally wrong here, and I'm sick of it. I'm not going to let this shit win, damn it. It's already taken enough of my life. I'm not going to succumb to this hell. There is something REALLY REALLY wrong with this. Life isn't meant to be felt or experienced this way!!!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Something about this, DP shit, just isn't right. There is something fundamentally wrong here, and I'm sick of it. I'm not going to let this shit win, damn it. It's already taken enough of my life. I'm not going to succumb to this hell. There is something REALLY REALLY wrong with this. Life isn't meant to be felt or experienced this way!!!


I agree with you there, and I was just thinking about the exact same thing an hour ago.. weird


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I agree with you 100%. I'm frustrated because I can see why I got dp. Yeah, I went through a lot of crap and it's no wonder my brain shut off. Even with how I was treated at my worst with it, I can see why it stayed. But I feel like, if I feel able to handle issues in my life, that it shouldn't stay. Being a protective mechanism, it should go away and I should be able to decide that it's time for it to go away.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Something about this, DP shit, just isn't right. There is something fundamentally wrong here, and I'm sick of it. I'm not going to let this shit win, damn it. It's already taken enough of my life. I'm not going to succumb to this hell. There is something REALLY REALLY wrong with this. Life isn't meant to be felt or experienced this way!!!


Agreed.

~DP has taken over my life.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I agree with you 100%. I'm frustrated because I can see why I got dp. Yeah, I went through a lot of crap and it's no wonder my brain shut off. Even with how I was treated at my worst with it, I can see why it stayed. But I feel like, if I feel able to handle issues in my life, that it shouldn't stay. Being a protective mechanism, it should go away and I should be able to decide that it's time for it to go away.


Are you able to handle your issues now? I guess thats what ive been holding on to, waiting for my life to get situated and expect this just to lift.


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

kandeeee said:


> ~DP has taken over my life.


I second that.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Something about this, DP shit, just isn't right. There is something fundamentally wrong here, and I'm sick of it. I'm not going to let this shit win, damn it. It's already taken enough of my life. I'm not going to succumb to this hell. There is something REALLY REALLY wrong with this. Life isn't meant to be felt or experienced this way!!!


Agreed! But like you said, we can't let this win. Think about how much progress you have made in coping with DP, this is only a minor frustrating moment that will pass soon enough. When you start to feel it getting the best of you remember that you are still very well alive. And although our experience of this life may be impaired we still affect the experience of those around us. We can't let our DP get the best of us not only because it affects ourselves but this giant negative force can branch out and affect our friends and family. Hang in there man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Something about this, DP shit, just isn't right. There is something fundamentally wrong here, and I'm sick of it. I'm not going to let this shit win, damn it. It's already taken enough of my life. I'm not going to succumb to this hell. There is something REALLY REALLY wrong with this. Life isn't meant to be felt or experienced this way!!!


Well when I was in Florida they showed us how we are geniuses. The ability to dissociate is an amazing gift and self-preservation. Although turning it off when wanted would be nice! Bah! I just want to be more alive too!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roz said:


> Well when I was in Florida they showed us how we are geniuses. The ability to dissociate is an amazing gift and self-preservation. Although turning it off when wanted would be nice! Bah! I just want to be more alive too!


My therapist thinks this too. She wants me to learn from it, and I agree with her. I think it's when DP/DR is coupled with terrible anxiety that it becomes most unbearable. But then that's more the anxiety making life miserable.

I mean seriously, if you guys have noticed, we're all pretty smart on the boards!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> My therapist thinks this too. She wants me to learn from it, and I agree with her. I think it's when DP/DR is coupled with terrible anxiety that it becomes most unbearable. But then that's more the anxiety making life miserable.
> 
> *I mean seriously, if you guys have noticed, we're all pretty smart on the boards!*


Totally!


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

Roz said:


> Well when I was in Florida they showed us how we are geniuses. The ability to dissociate is an amazing gift and self-preservation. Although turning it off when wanted would be nice! Bah! I just want to be more alive too!


As a newbie, I would like to know more about this please...


----------



## Scared&Confused (Aug 18, 2010)

nic.m said:


> As a newbie, I would like to know more about this please...


Me 2!


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

We are very smart and sensitive! We are deep thinkers and come from all sorts of hardships and challenges. We are SURVIVORS and no matter how hard this gets, we are still here fighting and trying to help each other. We are not alone. And in the grand scheme of things, we are but tiny dots on this big blue earth.. so when I start really freaking out.. I try to remember not to take myself so seriously because in 100 years nobody will even know I was here at all.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

We are tough individuals. Hopefully there is greatness written for us in our futures. I feel like we are put here on earth for something, everything has a reason to it, even dare I say the worst moments that we could go through.

When we do heal however, then we shall find utmost happiness that only those who persevere will ever feel this way. You guys are awesome individuals, Im glad to have known all of you.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

DP is like a trick question.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> DP is like a trick question.


Or the hardest brain teaser.


----------

